# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Potpis

## ana.m

<embed src="http://babystrology.com/tickers/baby...27&babycount=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="120" height="180"></embed>


Trebam pomoć!
Kako da ovo skraćeno stavim u potpis???

----------


## anchie76

samo ovo http://babystrology.com/tickers/baby...27&babycount=1 i stavi u hiperlink i to je to

----------


## ana.m

Ok, ne kužim. U kakav hiperlink?  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

Tu ti piše http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52198-F...ako-prezivjeti-)

----------


## anchie76

A i ne moraš praviti hiperlink ak nećeš, možeš samo to kopirati (ali je ružno)

----------


## ana.m

Je, kao sam uspjela ali krivi link
Ali shvatila sam, hvala anchie!

----------


## ana.m

Jooooj, ajde please ako netko može kliknuti na moj potpis i vidjeti što mu kaže?

----------


## ana.m

Konačno sam uspjela

HVALA!!

----------


## zlatica

malo sam zabrljala potpis,dodala sam (ne znam ni sama kako)e-mail na početak.kako obrisat?sve sam pokušavala.

----------


## anchie76

Samo si trebala otići u svoje postavke i tamo promijeniti.  Promijenila sam ti ja sada.

----------


## jurisnik

Samo da vidim kako mi izgleda potpis.

----------


## mujica

zakaj mi sw nw vidi potpis?

ovako sam kopirao linkove
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV9CbKFmiKY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBvavPrNFNw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvqNlFAZ3yY

----------


## mujica

gle, sad se vidi.....  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Vidi se. Trebao si samo napisati još jedan (ovaj ) post.  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana

Ne prikazuje mi potpis,ili ja ne znam kako da ga stavim..... a zeljela bih da imam ovo u potpisu:

-ja 69
-1 ISCI (MB)2010-Uspješan :Very Happy: 
Čekamo  :Heart:  februar 2011.

----------


## apricot

gore desno imaš napisano Postavke
kliknu na to
kada ti se otvori stranica, sa lijeve strane imaš meni
negdje oko sredine piše Uredi potpis

i onda tamo piši što želiš

----------


## zeljana

hvala...hvala

----------


## Medeja

Da ne otvaram novu temu.
Pokusavam promijeniti pitpis, ali mi stalno izbacuje ovu pogresku.

Your signature contains too many lines and must be shortened. You may only have up to 2 line(s). Long text may have been implicitly wrapped, causing it to be counted as multiple lines.

U cemu je problem?

----------


## apricot

Pa piše u čemu je problem.

Imaš previše redova i mora biti skraćeno.

----------


## Medeja

Toliko i ja znam engleskog, ali problem je da ja imam dva reda, a vidim po forumu da drugi imaju po barem osam redova.
To je problem. 
Recimo osoba iznad mene. Tri reda. Ili ti, isto tri.
Pokusala sam ih i skratiti i svakako rasporediti i nista.

----------


## Medeja

Nema veze, uspjela sam. I dalje ne kuzim u cemu je bio problem.

----------


## apricot

> Toliko i ja znam engleskog, ali problem je da ja imam dva reda, a vidim po forumu da drugi imaju po barem osam redova.
> To je problem. 
> Recimo osoba iznad mene. Tri reda. Ili ti, isto tri.
> Pokusala sam ih i skratiti i svakako rasporediti i nista.


mi smo se potpisali po starim pravilima  :Smile: 
ali, eto, uspjela si i ti mimoići nova

----------


## maybe---

da vidim i ja svoj potpis :D

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, zašto mi se ne vidi potpis? 
Znam da se prije par godina vidio, ali sad sam dodala još, pa je možda u tome problem :Unsure:

----------


## Jurana

Vidi ti se potpis

----------


## cerepaha

Aaaaaa, evo, sad ga opet vidim :Smile: !

----------


## jelena.O

viđala sam kod par cura da se potpis malo vidi malo ne , unutar istih tema

----------


## spajalica

to mozes odrediti pri postanju. da li zeli da se vidi ili ne potpis.

----------


## cerepaha

Ma češće sam na mobu, pa sam primjetila da si tamo ne vidim potpis. Danas sam otvorila forum na kompu i vidjela da je potpis ipak tu. Ne znam zašto ga preko moba ne vidim, možda je do nekih postavki.

----------


## cerepaha

Sad sam otkrila da kod postanja preko moba treba otići na napredne postavke ako želim da se potpis vidi. Hvala, spajalice :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> to mozes odrediti pri postanju. da li zeli da se vidi ili ne potpis.


Mi pričaš?
Ak da onda se ne slažem,jer stvarno nekima se potpis malo vidi a dva tri posta dalje ne,ili obrnuto

----------


## spajalica

ne kuzim jelena s cim se ne slazes?
o mogucnosti da se odlucis da li zeli ili ne da ti se u postu vidi potpis?

----------


## jelena.O

ali i ne da malo se potpis vid malo ne, mislim da nitko ne mjenja to svakih 2-3posta

----------


## spajalica

> Sad sam otkrila da kod postanja preko moba treba otići na napredne postavke ako želim da se potpis vidi. Hvala, spajalice


jelena 100 ljudi 100 cudi, a bome neki kao sto je i cerepaha otkrila imaju na jednom uredjaju jedna postavke a na drugom druge. ja sam znala nekad micati potpis na nekim temama, jer mi je tako odgovaralo, dok na karju nisam ga skroz maknula.

----------


## maria71

ja ti vidim potpis spajalice   :Smile: , vidiš li ti moj ?

----------


## spajalica

lool na ovaj sam i zaboravila  :lool: 

bome mozda sam i ja stara i senilna  :lool:

----------


## AdioMare

ma nisi stara  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

spajalice, ETO  i tvoj se od prije neki dan ne vidi, konkretno 17.3.

----------


## tangerina

otkad sam ja na forumu, maria piše da je stara, tako da sam ja zaključila da ovo 71 u imenu očito znači da se rodila 1871.  :lool:

----------


## maria71

pa skoro.   :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

[QUOTE=maria71;3037086]pa skoro.   :Wink: [ 

Ma nisi stara....Samo dugo pamtiš.

A ja još i dulje....

----------


## Vrci

> ali i ne da malo se potpis vid malo ne, mislim da nitko ne mjenja to svakih 2-3posta


Ovisno od kud se pise. Ak pisem s kompa imam potpis. S moba imam Tapatalk aplikaciju i tu sam iskljucila potpis i ne vidi se.

----------

